# hydroseeding



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Just curious, 

I am thinking about buying a hydroseeder. I have a good idea on what to charge but my problem is I haven't done it in six or seven years and was wondering how do you guys mix up a tank? I don't expect you to give away any trade secrets but a general guide that I could work off of and customize to my needs would be great. I was looking at a 600gal seeder, I don't know if that makes a difference or not. Thank you for any information.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry, I can't help with your exact question, but...

You might want to check out Erosion Control magazine, and based on the specs for the job (Resi, Comm, Gov, Wetland area, etc...), your seed supplier should be able to help you spec the correct mix for that job


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

There are a lot of variables involved in how you mix a load. Is this a mechanical machine or a jet machine? Are you going to use all wood mulch, all paper much, or a blend? What other additives will you be using? 

For the best hydroseeding information go here and search the forum for loading information;
http://www.hydroseeding.org/forum/index.php?action=forum


----------



## IanMH (Jun 11, 2015)

*Filling the tank*

I dont know anythiong about the jet systems but here is how I fill a seeder with a mechanichal agitator. First, of course, comes the water. I use a 750 gallon Finn and wait utill the tank is about 2/3 of the way full. Next comes the granular fertilizer. I believe adding the fertiliser first will give it enough time to thouroughly mix with the water and not burn the seed. The amount of fertilizer willl depend on its makeup. Then I add the liquids (lime, tackifier, biostimulant, anti-fungal, discrimanatory herbicide). Next comes the mulch. I've never found a concensus on this but I use 250 lbs per ~6200 ft^2. I use a 70/30 wood/paper blend from 50lb bags. The mulch should be broken into smaller pieces (maybe 5lb chunks I guess) while being loaded. Finally the seed is added. Your state university's AG program can propably tell you which seed blend is generally best for your area. There are hundreds of other "recipies" that you can used in your tank. This one works for me in Pittsburgh and it took some trial and error to formulate.


----------

